
Priceonomics: How to Hack the Price of a Hotel Suite - killion
https://priceonomics.com/how-to-hack-the-price-of-a-hotel-suite/
======
killion
Hey there, I'm one of the founders. AMA about hotels legacy technology
preventing them from being able to compete against Airbnb.

